# Evening yard sale on the Poudre



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

She'll get better at R2ing, guys. I'll make sure of it.


----------



## poudre33 (May 12, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IL2_MreyKMY


----------



## scooby450 (Dec 4, 2008)

Moving to Boulder in the next couple weeks, would like to get some R2 in up there too. Let me know of any trips you would allow me and my girl to tag along on.


----------



## DRACO18 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Sneaky things on the river*



SimpleMan said:


> She'll get better at R2ing, guys. I'll make sure of it.


Sounds like someone needs to take a refresher guide course in hopes that one can recognize river features to avoid i.e. rocks.


----------



## Sameye (Dec 2, 2009)

DRACO18 said:


> Sounds like someone needs to take a refresher guide course in hopes that one can recognize river features to avoid i.e. rocks.


Wait, are you telling me NOT to hit those things sideways?!


----------

